# BAAAAAD Dogs !



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've posted this one of Beau being baaaaad before, but it's one of my favorites so here it is again:

*"Who, Moi?!"*


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I've posted this one of Beau being baaaaad before, but it's one of my favorites so here it is again:
> 
> *"Who, Moi?!"*


I love the look, lol. I had a Weim (my heart dog) that used to do that. I'd come home and it looked like it snowed in the living-room.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

*more BAAAAAD Rain ...*

After a long walk on the Beach, a rest in the shade & a nice pat from Sis :










Rain hasn't had enough and goes into action, throwing sand in all directions :










LOL ! :










[photos taken with phone ~~~]


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I've posted this one of Beau being baaaaad before, but it's one of my favorites so here it is again:
> 
> *"Who, Moi?!"*


I don't want to hijack this post so I will post my question to you ( and/or any groomers) in the grooming forum section ? see u there!



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, here are my little girls too!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> Ok, here are my little girls too!


They look like they had a lot of fun, lol.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> They look like they had a lot of fun, lol.


They sure did and 2 of them, double the trouble!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya, what is with poodles and toilet paper! Of all the toys to play with, they pick the messiest one!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I posted these a long time ago when Bonnie was a puppy, she STILL is a thief!









































I couldn't figure out how come there were always balls all over the living room (thought I kept leaving the drawer open) until I saw this:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

also:
Caught in the act:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> I posted these a long time ago when Bonnie was a puppy, she STILL is a thief!


LOL ! That makes 2 of 'em. Rain is sneaky about it though : see Rain, Lucky & the Coconut

_addendum_ : Like Bonnie, she is also an incorrigible counter-surfer thief.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bad Leroy*

"I thought you were never coming back!!!!"


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> "I thought you were never coming back!!!!"


LOL ! Looks like a bit of separation anxiety; hope it's resolved.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Pics are so funny. Harry loves shredding tissue. He is forever hunting down tissue when I have sniffles or after I have eaten. 

Fortunately he has not worked out there is a whole box on the side coffee table and within easy reach! Though I make a point never letting him see where I get the tissues from...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

oh my goodness, Leroy!! LOL Did you buy a crate?  I once had a dog that destroyed a couch while I was gone.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

outwest said:


> also:
> Caught in the act:


I had a Lab that was a counter surfer...she ate about a dozen rolls of rising dough (I had gone to take a shower, came back to missing dough!)... Peroxide became her best friend. :-/ The things you learn when you have a dog!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> also:
> Caught in the act:


 Lol! Trevvor wishes he were this tall. The other day we heard this very rhythmic thumping/bumping coming from the kitchen. Walked in and Trev was jumping up and down and grabbing nibbles of chicken off a carcass that was just close enough to the edge for him to reach when he jumped. We have extra tall counters (all of us are tall....I myself am 5'9".) and its a good thing! Anything shorter and he would be up there like Bonnie. 

I love the look of innocence on Echo's face too...I bet if she pulled the food onto the floor though he would be all over it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Outwest the drawer thing us just fantastic!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I meant "is" fantastic!!! Great job of the pictures !! Really really cool 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

What great photos - so funny.
outwest, those pics are so funny. Bonnie is a character, huh? And Echo's expression is great with Bonnie doing the dirty work! 
schpeckie, looks like your two were having a grand time. 
I think its so funny that you all were able to get photos - the dogs just kep doing their thing - no shame! 
Thanks for the smiles this morning


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Loki is also catching other dogs tails 




























...stealing balls...









...and after destroying things looking innocent


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my boy Bob. He always keeps me laughing. The one with the mail was not posed. He always takes whatever he wants to his dog bed.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Zmyjka said:


> Loki is also catching other dogs tails
> 
> ...
> ...stealing balls...
> ...


Beautiful photos ! Thanks !


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

peppersb said:


> Here's my boy Bob. He always keeps me laughing. The one with the mail was not posed. He always takes whatever he wants to his dog bed.


WOAH ! He is BAAAAAD ! Watch out, he'll start eating your money next ! (Had one that did ... ~~~!)


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

This might be the best thread ever! Great pics!


Leroy might take the cake with the number he did on that window blind!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is Nicholas trying to figure out how to grab daddy's pizza. Lol.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my ferocious girl Cammie attacking dogs that are bigger than she is.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

peppersb said:


> Here's my ferocious girl Cammie attacking dogs that are bigger than she is.


The first picture !!! LOL, LOL ! Great shot !


----------

